# Mono



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I've been trying to record some of my ambient halloween sounscapes in mono. Anybody know what rate or other tricks to make it sound o.k. For some reason there's a high pitch squeal in all the songs i try to record in mono. I changed the rates around, tried to convert them to stereo, no help. Any audio tech's out there that know what I'm talking about?


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Can you send me one of them?*

I would like to see what the problem is. Is it in the file in stereo? Then when you convert it to mono, its there? Second why do you want to convert to mono? Is it to just play out of one speaker?

If you want to send me the files I can convert them to mono for you.

[email protected]


----------



## jrzmac (Aug 22, 2006)

I heard one time that the low ambient stuff sounded better in "mono" than stereo. something about the low bass tones????? I think it was Brent at D.C. a while back on one of the old forums.


----------



## meltdown211 (Aug 2, 2007)

*Well that depends...*

Remember mono means single or one channel so you will only have sound out of one side or speaker. If you are trying to do a soundscape you need stereo so it sounds even. NOW, you CAN add single sounds in mono so they play from the left or right side, like birds, zombies, crickets, etc but to do the entire soundscape in mono it will just be coming out of one speaker.

Honestly, the sound quality is determined but two things..1. Bit rate, higher is better. I use 192k. 2. your speakers. If your speakers are crappy, it does not matter how good the file is..it will still sound like crap. I think you are focusing on an area that you will see very little difference in, for a lot of time consumption. Lotta effort-little return.

Now about the squeal, that is baffling me as something is causing the squeal during recording. I am assuming that it is not there in stereo, only when converted to mono. I would like to see the file and I can play with it too.

Melty


----------

